# Pets needing new homes....



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I just thought I would post this for North Carolinians and surrounding areas: http://rrhsorg.org/

Went there yesterday for their adoption day. The most pretty and lovable cats. Sadly none of the cats where adopted but they are the perfect pets for anybody. There is one by the name of Mittens who was so adorable. I went to the cage they had them in and she just rolled on her belly and started to purr. She is in the list too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'll move this to Cats in Need for you...


----------

